# John's Personality test



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

It kept adding questions for me, all the way up to 40, and then spit out this:

18% INTP
16% INTJ
16% ISTJ
16% ISTP
13% ENTP

Fascinating. I guess I can join @Santa Gloss in the "difficult people" corner.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

1st attempt:

34% intp
27% infp
13% enfp
10% entp
7% infj

2nd attempt:

40% intp
19% entp
14% infp
9% enfp
5% intj


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

53% ENTP
15% ENTJ
7% INTP
6% ENFP
6% INTJ
Wow, lately I get ENTP more often


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

First time:
35 questions:
33% INFJ
31% INTJ
7% ENFJ
7% INFP
7% INTP

Second time, by skipping some of the questions to let it work within a difference:
25 questions:
36% INTJ
28% INFJ
12% INTP
8% ISFJ
6% ISTJ

Very interesting the adjective way. Like they evaluate some of your qualities and "skills" and give them an order.
Something as:
Competence > Humanity > Independence > Security > Precision.
Or
Humanity > Competence > Popularity / Intimacy / Independence.

Not only the order but also the percentage of those "skills".


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

35% INTJ
34% INFJ
7% INTP
6% INFP
6% ISFJ

Every time I take this test it rates INTJ quite high, go figure.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

67% infp 
9% intp 
8% infj 
5% isfp 
4% enfp


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

50% intp
17% istp
16% entp
5% infp
2% enfp


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

33% infj 
31% infp 
19% isfp 
6% intp 
4% intj

humanity > intimacy > experience > independence > competence > inspiration

As with most tests INF with close scores for J/P dichotomy.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I hit "skip" so many times, I stopped taking the test. The questions presented answers for which I have no preference.


----------



## Jane Lane (Sep 21, 2016)

INFJ 51%
INFP 12%
INTJ 9%
ISFJ 7%
ENFJ 6%

I seem to get INFJ a lot lately. I'm trying to understand Ni better.


----------



## Blessing (Jul 17, 2016)

44% intp
16% intj
15% istp
6% istj
4% entp


----------



## Reyzadren (Oct 5, 2014)

61% ESTJ
13% ENTJ
6% ESFJ
6% ESTP
5% ISTJ

Another one of these online tests telling me that I am an ESTJ...


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

55% istp
29% istj
6% estp
3% intp
2% estj


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Omg!!!!!! 😱 my type is fucking changed.. I was an infp??? But an istp now?!!!!!!


----------



## MtSilver (Dec 10, 2016)

35% ISTP
17% ESTP
11% ESFP
11% ISTJ
9% ISFP

51% ISTP
17% ISFP
10% ISTJ
6% ESTJ
6% ESTP

The first time I skipped more questions, and went up to 35 questions. Huh.


----------



## RightPlace (Feb 15, 2016)

42% infp
21% enfp
16% isfp
6% intp
4% inf


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

26% ISTP
13% ISFP
9% ESTP
8% INTP
7% ISTJ

So far, there seems to be a consensus for me. Interesting..


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

_41%_ _INFJ_ 
_31%_ _ISFJ_ 
_7%_ _INTJ_ 
_6%_ _INFP_ 
_3%_ _ENFJ_ 




T_T why do I keep getting infj no matter what


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> _41%_ _INFJ_
> _31%_ _ISFJ_
> _7%_ _INTJ_
> _6%_ _INFP_
> ...


Embrace your true callingggg.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

39% entp
12% entj
11% intp
7% intj
6% estp


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Purdy good in my opinion. I blame copy/paste for all my formatting problems.


38% INFJ
19% ENFJ
13% ENFP
9% ENTJ
8% INFP


----------



## Alpha Centauri (Jun 11, 2016)

57% intj
17% istj
8% intp
4% entj
4% infj


----------



## ixwolvesix (Apr 29, 2016)

34% intj
32% infj
9% intp
7% infp
6% enfj


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

The first time I took it, I got:

35% INFP
15% ISFP
9% ENFP
9% INFJ
7% ISFJ

Then I took it again out of curiosity, and it ended up going on for 40 questions:

19% INFP
13% ISFP
11% INFJ
11% ISFJ
10% ESFP

It didn't really help in my "am-i-isfp-or-infp" problem but i guess it shows i'm very introverted and definitely feeling, haha.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

That's a bullshit test, sensitive and impartial are not opposites to me.. 

44% INFP
22% ISFP
9% ENFP (honestly, what is this?)
7% INTP
5% ISTP

I'm still an ISFP..


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

25% estp
18% esfp
16% esfj
11% istp
10% isfp


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

37% estp
16% istp
13% estj
10% entp
5% entj


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Took it a second time. Perhaps I need to figure out a few things.


36% INTP
17% INTJ
16% ISTP
7% ENTJ
6% ISTJ


----------



## DrMind (Aug 3, 2015)

I tend to be wary of tests that have 2-choice multiple choice... But I have gotten ISFJ several times before so this isn't horribly inaccruate, I guess.

50% ISFJ
22% ISTJ
8% ESFJ
5% ESTJ
4% ISTP


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Xcopy said:


> Took it a second time. Perhaps I need to figure out a few things.
> 
> 
> 36% INTP
> ...


Completely unrelated but I gotta ask: Is your avatar Symettra? It's pretty cool!


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Falling Foxes said:


> Completely unrelated but I gotta ask: Is your avatar Symettra? It's pretty cool!


 Why yes it is. She is my favorite hero from Overwatch, couldn't resist a picture like this.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

50% entp
22% intp
8% istp
6% infp
4% enfp


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

_37%_ _intp_ 
_33%_ _isfp_ 
_12%_ _istp_ 
_10%_ _infp_ 
_2%_ _intj_


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

65% infp
9% intp
8% enfp
6% isfp
4% infj


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

34% estp
22% istp
12% istj
7% isfp
6% intp


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

With skipping questions:

84% INFP
5% ISFP
4% ENFP
4% INTP
3% INFJ

Without skipping questions:

40% INFP
23% ISFP
8% INTP
7% INFJ
7% ISFJ


----------



## SpaceLumia (Jun 28, 2016)

49% ENFP
13% INFP
11% ENFJ
8% ENTP
8% INFJ

Fun =)!


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Santa Gloss said:


> Tests don't know what to do with me. I'm not surprised.
> 
> 
> 19% INTJ
> ...


My results are consistent and clearer lately.
64% INTP
9% ENTP
7% INTJ
7% ISTP
4% INFJ


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

_64%_ _intp_ 
_13%_ _entp_ 
_8%_ _intj_ 
_6%_ _infp_ 
_3% infj_


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

88% INFP
4% INTP
3% ENFP
1% ENTP
1% INFJ

Lol
Thanks John Smith, or whoever you are!


----------



## czar (Mar 6, 2017)

No skipping
60% ISTP
14% ISTJ
6% INTP
4% ESTP
3% ESTJ

Skipping
53% ISTP
8% ESTP
8% ISTJ
7% ESFP
7% INTP


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2014)

No skipping
87% ISTJ [Wow that is a lot]
3% ESTJ
3% INTJ
3% ISTP
2% ISFJ

Skipping
33% ISTJ
31% INTJ
10% INFJ
8% ISFJ
8% ISTP

Surprised at INFJ coming up third after skipping questions.


----------



## Quads (Mar 8, 2017)

52% enfp
33% infp
5% entp
3% enfj
3% esfp


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

36% ENTJ
22% INTJ
17% ENTP
5% ISTJ
4% ESTJ

Works for me.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

_39%_ _ENTP_ 
_21%_ _ENFP_ 
_15%_ _INTP_ 
_8%_ _ENTJ_ 
_5%_ _ESTP


So I'm 5% Donald Frump
_


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Test complete! 


83% INFP
6% ENFP
6% ISFP
3% INTP
1% ENTP


----------



## Monroe (May 13, 2016)

42% INTP
21% ISTP
9% INTJ
7% ISFP
6% INFP

I think it's because I answered I like creativity ahha.


----------



## Mrs. Mozart (Sep 27, 2015)

78% intp
6% istp
5% entp
4% infp
2% enfp


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Not taking it again, but the last time I was split around 30ish % ENTP and INTP with ISTPin third


----------



## vforverification (Jun 24, 2014)

49% entp
15% enfp
9% enfj
5% intp
4% infj


----------



## dukaalmaar (Dec 27, 2016)

*45% INTP
38% ISTP
5% INFP
4% ESTP
2% ENTP*
uhhhh
INTP never surprises me though. I'm just wondering where my actual type is

*46% INFP
14% ISFP
11% ESFP
11% ISTP
6% INTP*
I have no idea where this is getting the N from, I always answer about the present and real things and there's not many questions on creativity which is probably what gets me N in other tests

*35% INFP
21% ISFP
14% ISTP
9% ESFP
6% ENFP*
I'm gonna keep going until I get ISFP at the top.

*38% ISFP
22% INFP
11% ISTP
10% ISFJ
6% ESFP*
There we go. Though how I got 10% SJ is beyond me


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

Test complete!


36% ENTP
25% INTP
11% INTJ
8% ENTJ
5% INFP

Not really accurate.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I took this again because why not

38% INFP
23% ISFP
10% ENFP
8% ESFP
6% ISFJ

What i'm getting is that I'm very FP.


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

69% ISTP
12% INTP
6% ISTJ
5% ESTP
2% ENTP

Interesting


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

34% INFJ
34% INFP
9% ISFJ
7% ENFJ
7% ISFP

Yea sounds accurate, I'm probably the least J-ish J type ever. I always score 50/50 on J v P mbti tests.


----------



## OrangeYou (Mar 4, 2017)

47% intp
28% infp
6% entp
5% enfp
4% istp


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

XD this test amuses me so much! 

25 questions later...

Test: "Hmm... you're a tough one. Let me ask five more questions."

5 questions later...

Test: "I still don't know. Let me ask five more questions."

It ended up typing me as...

62% ENFJ
8% ENFP
5% ESFP
5% ESTP
5% INFJ

Which I am mostly sure is wrong. Funny test though. A+


----------

